# Bergbau  Wer kann mir das verhütten von Dunkeleisen beibringen bitte ?



## Grimhilde (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Horde müsste dann Thrallmar sein oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  hi Member von WOW
Gebt mir bitte keine ominösen Adressen die funtionieren nicht sry - kann mir einer bitte weiter helfen   Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. September 2007)

Bei der Suchfunktion "Dunkeleisen" eingeben, dann hast du die Antwort.


----------



## Quendan (7. September 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bei der Suchfunktion "Dunkeleisen" eingeben, dann hast du die Antwort.



Zuerst packst Du in Deine Tasche 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilber Barren und 2 Sternrubine.
Mit dem Gedöns im Gepäck, suchst Du eine lustige Gruppe für die Blackrock Tiefen und kämpfst Dich bis zu den 7 Geistern durch.
Wichtig jetzt: BEVOR das Event gestartet wurde, suchst Du nach Gloom'rel (ich glaube der 2. von rechts) und gibst ihm die Items die Du mitgebracht hast. Im Gegenzug lernst Du das Verhütten von Dunkeleisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimhilde (5. Oktober 2007)

Quendan schrieb:


> Zuerst packst Du in Deine Tasche 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilber Barren und 2 Sternrubine.
> Mit dem Gedöns im Gepäck, suchst Du eine lustige Gruppe für die Blackrock Tiefen und kämpfst Dich bis zu den 7 Geistern durch.
> Wichtig jetzt: BEVOR das Event gestartet wurde, suchst Du nach Gloom'rel (ich glaube der 2. von rechts) und gibst ihm die Items die Du mitgebracht hast. Im Gegenzug lernst Du das Verhütten von Dunkeleisen.
> 
> ...








Vielen Dank für diese Info .sry für die verspättete Antwort  gruß Grimhilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

